# Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. März 2011)

*Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1


----------



## Blauschwein (2. März 2011)

*Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

bei Bild 19 dachte ich erst: "Hui, warum ist da ein RIESEN-BNC-Stecker an der SSD?!" 

-

Genauer hinsehen..


----------



## rUdeBoy (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

@Bild66:

Siamesische Zwillinge bei OCZ?!
Wtf


----------



## tt7crocodiles (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Ui, auf dem Bild 3 ist *der echte* Männertraum abgelichtet


----------



## das_wesen (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Nettes Fujitsu Riesen Notebook, passend für jeden Rucksack. (insofern man Jeti heißt)


----------



## Raucherdackel (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*



> bei Bild 19 dachte ich erst: "Hui, warum ist da ein RIESEN-BNC-Stecker an der SSD?!"


lol, ich dachte erst, das wäre eine TV-Karte...


...träume grad von Bild 4 und Bild 48...


----------



## Willforce (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

"Männerträume von der Cebit" Wenn ich das lese erwarte ich da eigentlich nur scharfe Mädels.
Oder gibt es Männer die von Hardware träumen?!?! Da müsste schon ordentlich was schiefgelaufen sein!


----------



## Dari (2. März 2011)

Bild 3 is definitiv ein Männer(Alp)Traum :d


----------



## Heinoneon (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Alle (fast) Fotos sind ein wenig unterbelichtet.  Die Frauen sind nicht so der Hammer. Da kann ich dieses Jahr auch zuhause bleiben.


----------



## Dartwurst (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Trägt die "Technikerin" von Sapphire (Bild 35) den neuen Werkzeuggürtel von Binford?


----------



## Lan_Party (2. März 2011)

Schade das h nich dabei war.  Nächstes mal ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Razor2408 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Einige hübsche Hasen sind schon dabei


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Scythe Mugen 3 ^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Ich finde es Schade das man die Bilder nicht Kommentiert hat. Gerade bei dem Sapphire Pure Black oder dem Silbernen Raid Maste frage ich mich was das sein soll. Hier wäre eine geeignete Beschreibung als Bildkommentar sehr wünschenswert gewesen.


----------



## fuddles (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Eingie der Mäuse sehen aus wie aus den 80zigern....

..und ich meine die MÄUSE, net die Mädels 

Täuscht das oder ist der Scythe Mugen 3 deutlich schlanker als der Zweier?

Bild: 159

4 Schrauben + 1 Handgriff = gleich innovativer Lüfterwechsel


----------



## Lan_Party (2. März 2011)

fuddles schrieb:
			
		

> Eingie der Mäuse sehen aus wie aus den 80zigern....
> 
> ..und ich meine die MÄUSE, net die Mädels



Da steht jemand auf das jüngere Fleisch. 

Bildkommentare wären echt sehr nett gewesen.


----------



## Dommerle (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Ich würde so liebend gerne auf die CeBit gehen, aber leider ist Hannover zu weit weg... 
Auf den Bildern sind richtig leckere Sachen dabei.


----------



## b00n (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Da wird man hier mit wilden Cebit-Ludern geködert und was bekommt man auf 90% der Bilder zu sehen? .... 
Gebt es zu ihr PC Games Hardware Redakteure habt doch alle einen Prozessorkühlerfetisch


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Ich steh ja mehr auf Hunde als auf Nagetiere und Stubentiger 

Was zum Geier ist eigentlich das brutale Klitzerzeug??? Soll das ein Gehäuse sein? Ein Mauspad? Ein Laptoprücken? Bild 6 - 7 meine ich?
Zu Bild 19 habe ich auch gedacht "Wie solln das Aufs Mainboard passen"??? Aber jetzt auf dem zweiten Blick sehe ich dass es das Türschloss von der Vitrine ist 

Die Hello Kiddy Maus verdient echt den Preis für Unergonomie pur 

Hermes? WTH?


----------



## Clonemaster (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Ja Hermes-Lieferservice, liefert Daten zur CPU 

Keine Ahnung, vll. hat da eine Firma noch nicht gemerkt das sie den falschen
Aufdruck gewählt haben... 

Hab auch mehr Mädls erwartet, bin doch nicht für Hardware in diesem Forum !


----------



## Bierverkoster (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

die samsung-"babes" sehen irgendwie wie krankenschwestern aus (bild 52-54)


----------



## kc1992 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Ich find den Vollkupferkühler geil


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*



Bierverkoster schrieb:


> die samsung-"babes" sehen irgendwie wie krankenschwestern aus (bild 52-54)


 
Damit werden einige Fetische Abgedeckt, genauso wie die SM Tanten mit den engen Lack und Leder Anzügen.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

hmmm ... die beiden Mädels von Thermaltake ermutigen mich doch glatt mich dort morgne länger aufzuhalten 

Aber einige hübsche Mädels bei ... nett 

@ PCGH

Wenn ihr aber "Männerträume" ankündigt ... dann bitte keine CPU Kühler ... mir fällt spontan nur wenig ein was unerotischer ist ... dann lieber ein paar hübsche Netzteile


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ PCGH
> 
> Wenn ihr aber "Männerträume" ankündigt ... dann bitte keine CPU Kühler ... mir fällt spontan nur wenig ein was unerotischer ist ... dann lieber ein paar hübsche Netzteile


 
You ... bei so einem Modularen Netzteil wo ein freier Schlitz neben dem anderen sitzt und immer auf Spannung ist hat schon was von einem Hauch der Erotik  Und ich denke so ein Mann vom anderen Ufer wird sich auch über einen langen und dicken Kabelbaum freuen


----------



## TommiX1980 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Leider ist ein Teil der Männerträume, nicht öffentlich zugänglich. (Resellerbereich)
Aber Thermaltake und XFX entschädigt für alles.^^


----------



## Lan_Party (2. März 2011)

GameServer schrieb:
			
		

> You ... bei so einem Modularen Netzteil wo ein freier Schlitz neben dem anderen sitzt und immer auf Spannung ist hat schon was von einem Hauch der Erotik  Und ich denke so ein Mann vom anderen Ufer wird sich auch über einen langen und dicken Kabelbaum freuen



xd muss aber auch ordentlich flutschen schön geeslevt xd 

da gibt es aber schöne Hardware kann man diese danach kaufen? Sind ja austellungsstücke. Soweit ich weiß machen das auch viele Möbelkaufhäuser und das zu Mülleimerpreisen.


----------



## Henninges (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

bei so manch einem aus fernost, kann man sicher was abgreifen...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Bild 4 und 97 ist schon der hammer.


----------



## elnino82 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

So viele schöne Sachen... Wobei ich die eine Hälfte nicht brauche und die andere kann ich mir nicht leisten  Aber trotzdem: schön schön... Wenn man mal von den Modesünden mancher Hersteller absieht... Also das Sapphire Babe in den Farben... oder später von "egui" (oder wie die Marke heißt - erkenns nicht)? schrecklich...


----------



## headcracker (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Bei der Couch in Bild 4 bin ich heute auch vorbeigekommen ... und genau diesen beiden Babes saßen da. Ich hätt mich am liebsten gleich dazu gesetzt 

Spongebob als Punk-Rocker find ich auch nice


----------



## FrittenFett (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Was soll denn der Pseudo Lüfter auf der HD6970 BE von XFX?! 
Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1 - Bildergalerie - 2011/03/Cebit-2011-Hardware-Babes-Kuriosit_ten-aus-Hannover-1085.jpg - Vollbild

Ach übrigens:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ebit/News/bildergalerie/?iid=1495221&vollbild

Backplate FAIL!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## headcracker (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Ach übrigens:
> Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1 - Bildergalerie - 2011/03/Cebit-2011-Hardware-Babes-Kuriosit_ten-aus-Hannover-1111.jpg - Vollbild
> 
> Backplate FAIL!
> ...


 
Was soll daran Fail sein? Ich hab den Rechner gesehen. Der ist auf beiden Seiten zu öffnen (wie du auch 2 Pics weiter vorn sehen kannst). Und die Kabel liegen absichtlich hinter der Backplate statt davor.
Oder was meinst du mit Fail?


----------



## Gamer090 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Also Bild 206-209 find ich schon irgendwie unmöglich.

So ein Riesiger CPU Kühler soll das MB aushalten?? Auch wenn er gut befestigt wird glaube ich schwer das es gut verkauft wird, da muss das Case ja recht breit sein und es soll ja nicht zu nah ran an die Seitenwand, wie sollen den sonst die Kabel gut durch kommen, ganz besonders die Kabel für Grafikkarte(n) ???


----------



## Koyote (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Hi, kurze zwischenfrage, gibt es einen neuen Bigtower der mindestens so groß ist wie der Corsair Obsidian 800 D und nicht mehr kostet ? Hat Corsair ein neues Case rausgebracht ?


----------



## FrittenFett (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Ich meine mit Fail, dass die Aussparung anscheinend völlig falsch sitzt oder n flasches Mainboard verwendet wird, da man so nie an die Befestigungsplatte des CPU Sockel rankäme...


----------



## Anchorage (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Umso schöner die Frau umso schlechter die Hardware das solltete ihr euch märken. Wieso das so ist könnt ihr euch bestimmt selbst denken oder ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Die eine sah aus wie als wäre die Lehrerin...aber aber naja sagen wir eher Professioneller 
Sonst BioStart macht auch GPU omg...das kann nix werden....Aldi Hardware lässt Grüßen 
Kann das sein das Intel eine Ganze halle für sich hat ? ?


----------



## Dennisth (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Liebes PCGH,

ich weiß, wir werden alle älter aber Babes sollten eigentlich maximal 30 Jahre alt sein und auch entsprechend sexy aussehen. Lieber richtige Babes als, sagen wir "ältere Damen" 

Was die Hardware angeht:
Nett aber leider nichts wirklich total neues oder etwas was einen total vom Stuhl haut.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*



headcracker schrieb:


> Bei der Couch in Bild 4 bin ich heute auch vorbeigekommen ... und genau diesen beiden Babes saßen da. Ich hätt mich am liebsten gleich dazu gesetzt



Andere haben es gemacht.

*Geheimtipp@Red*, wenn ihr ein paar Stand-Schlampen Babes haben wollt, die kein anderer fotografiert:
Die Bundesdruckerei hat diesmal auch kein Geld für lange Röcke übrig gehabt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Wer Babes und nacktes Fleisch sehen will bis zum Rand der Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses kann ruhig bis zum Sommer warten und dann Zug, Bus oder Straßenbahn fahren. Zwar sind die Japanischen Mädchen hier zu jeder Jahreszeit bis oben hin zugeknöpft aber die ganzen Russen Matratzen riechen stärker als ein Stapel neuer Autoreifen,  sind bunter angemalt wie das 100 Wasserhaus in Stuttgart und die Kleider so eng und knapp das man keinerlei Phantasie brauch um zu wissen wie die Frau ohne Kleider aussieht. 

Ich hab aber die Erfahrung gemacht: Umso weniger und enger die Kleider + verpackt im lasziven aussehen = Nichts in der Birne worüber man(n) sich Unterhalten könnte.   Man sollte doch echt mal sich neben den Frauen hinsetzen und Anfangen zu Fragen was Sie so von ihren Produkten halten und dabei ruhig Anfangen Fachgespräche zu führen


----------



## Bull56 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

achja...

die assis müssen wieder die frauen ablichten die sie nicht zuhause haben


----------



## headcracker (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Andere haben es gemacht.


 
Ja. Wie gesagt, ich hätts auch gemacht und wollte mich fotografieren lassen. Aber blöd, wenn Mutter & Schwester gerade dabei sind ... ich hab gehofft, das später noch nachholen zu können. Aber als ich später nochmal vorbeigekommen bin, war natürlich keine der beiden mehr da -.-


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Ja sah bestimmt gestern ziemlich blöd aus mit der "Warum fallen Haare aus" Frage und die Erklärung direkt danach wo man mit dem Handy noch vor der Glotze sitzt


----------



## DiZER (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

ja stimmt, nicht schlecht die hardcore hust...hust, ähm messebabes


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Hätte man gestern Germany next Topmodell geschaut würde man genauso viel Fleisch sehen und muss dafür nicht mal von der Couch aufstehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Auf der Cebit ist aber alles in UHD


----------



## Genghis99 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Jop. 2011. Dieses Jahr ist die Hardware genauso aufgedonnat wie die meisten Babes. Bisher waren ja die Babes bunter ....

Kein cooler Cooler ohne windschnittige Plastikspoiler ...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

das einzige Problem was die Cebit hat ist ... das ganze geile schöne Zeug (nein nicht die Weiber  ) kann man nicht einfach vor Ort kaufen und mitnehmen  Und die meisten Weiber sind, wie soll es auch anders sein, schon vergeben oder Lesbisch


----------



## martinger (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Bild 38 is echt Porno


----------



## nfsgame (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Du Leichenfledderer ...


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wer Babes und nacktes Fleisch sehen will bis zum Rand der Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses kann ruhig bis zum Sommer warten und dann Zug, Bus oder Straßenbahn fahren. Zwar sind die Japanischen Mädchen hier zu jeder Jahreszeit bis oben hin zugeknöpft aber die ganzen Russen Matratzen riechen stärker als ein Stapel neuer Autoreifen,  sind bunter angemalt wie das 100 Wasserhaus in Stuttgart und die Kleider so eng und knapp das man keinerlei Phantasie brauch um zu wissen wie die Frau ohne Kleider aussieht.
> 
> Ich hab aber die Erfahrung gemacht: Umso weniger und enger die Kleider + verpackt im lasziven aussehen = Nichts in der Birne worüber man(n) sich Unterhalten könnte.   Man sollte doch echt mal sich neben den Frauen hinsetzen und Anfangen zu Fragen was Sie so von ihren Produkten halten und dabei ruhig Anfangen Fachgespräche zu führen


 
Wie kommst du den auf Russen und Japanerinen? war das nur ein Beispiel oder ist es wirklich so ? Ich kenne weder Russen noch Japaner

Das mit nichts in der Birne stimmt teilweise ich kenne Frauen die sind hübsch und die haben was in der Birne


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Sollte ein Beispiel sein aus meinem Arbeitsleben und der täglichen Straßenbahnfahrt in Jena.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Bild 4! Bild 4!


----------



## boyka (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

allein



nfsgame schrieb:


> Du Leichenfledderer ...



gerade mal 3 haare am sack, und schon in puff schlange stehen 


huha. bild 138. vom sender trt (tücken sender). etwas zu bekommem was schwer zu krigen ist. allein als christ eine schöne Muslimin. 

  von den 5 damen, die in der mitte


----------



## ShiningDragon (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes und Kuriositäten - Tag 1*

Dann will ich auch mal fleddern ... mir lag das ja schon länger auf der Zunge, aber kann es sein dass die Messebabes von Jahr zu Jahr unansehnlicher und unappetitlicher werden?
Die sind sowas von überschminkt und teilweise unnatürlich geworden, dass es alles andere als angenehm ist diese Frauen, in teilweise viel zu knappen Kleidern, zu präsentieren.

Vielleicht ist das ja auch der Grund, war diese Ausstellungen langsam aber sicher aussterben.  XD


----------

